# Cristiano Filippini "The First Crusade"epic-opera  from a Tolkien fan!



## CrisFilippini (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys how are you?Sorry for the delay of this thread but i was very very busy cause in the middle of december my first solo album"The First Crusade"an epic opera was released(for now in Italy and in my official website)..If you wish to listen the samples go to http://www.cristianofilippini.com !!Thanx guys let me know!I hope that many fans of Tolkien like me join my music!!i have read The Lord Of The Rings(of course, best fantasy book ever and The Silmarillion..very very epic!)
Cris.

reviews(for now):
Heavy Metal.it "A perfect symphonic opera" 4/5...




!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Cristiano,

Very impressive! I ended up listening to all of your sample tracks. 

Also - I like your website; the artwork is great :*up


----------

